# Grass Wallpaper



## movado

Has any one removed grass paper before. I had a call for a fellow to remove grass wallpaper. I've certainley removed plenty of paper before but just not grass wallpaper. Just curious of what there is that I might expect as far as difficulty. If it is difficult to remove in normal procedure such as peeling top layer first or just normal soaking I imagine this could be a nightmare?



Interior Painting Tips


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Mov, We remove grass paper often. Yes normal procedure, remove face soak the backing. Sometimes we wet (not soak) the face to keep the dust down, removing grass cloth can be very dusty. You can always wear a mask to help protect yourself. Face layer can be a pain to remove lots of hard work, not quite like removing a vinal paper, its just harder to pull off.


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Mov, where are you located in PA. I'm in Phila.


----------



## JTP

Movado Man--

Any commericial wallpaper removing solution--in a garden sparyer, spray facing, let soak 20 minutes or so, broad knife off. If you spray, once the first coat soaks in, spary again. Do not soak it to the point where liquid starts running onto the baseboard and floor. As long as the walls were primed, you'll be fine. Lots and lots of paste to sponge off. If the walls are not primed, removing almost any paper becomes a nightmare.

JTP


----------



## [email protected]

I like using my airless or 9" roller for removel.


----------



## chrisn

Trust me, you do NOT want to use Diff in an airless sprayer:blink:


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Trust me, you do NOT want to use Diff in an airless sprayer:blink:



Truer words never spoken. I can't use the stuff in a garden sprayer without a respirator - like the directions advise.

try Safe and Simple http://safeandsimple.com

I have no vested interest in the product. I have just found it to be the "Safest" and the "Simplest"

But to the subject. grasscloth should strip like any other paper. I like leaving the grass on the backing as I spray it as it helps the paste re-wet.

Be aware that many people have installed grass with clay based adhesive that take a heck of allot more water than any other starch based paste. 

Always test before you commit to a price.


----------



## DW Custom Painting

daArch said:


> Truer words never spoken. I can't use the stuff in a garden sprayer without a respirator - like the directions advise.
> 
> try Safe and Simple http://safeandsimple.com
> 
> I have no vested interest in the product. I have just found it to be the "Safest" and the "Simplest"
> 
> But to the subject. grasscloth should strip like any other paper. I like leaving the grass on the backing as I spray it as it helps the paste re-wet.
> 
> Be aware that many people have installed grass with clay based adhesive that take a heck of allot more water than any other starch based paste.
> 
> Always test before you commit to a price.


well stated da the grass will hold the water on the backing and make it remove a little better. What a giant mess!!!


----------



## chrisn

What a giant mess!!!

That's what we get paid to clean up


----------



## daArch

just as a related story, I had a burlap type fabric stipping to do last year, installed with clay. The stuff was a dark cranberry color and it BLED !!!!. Talk about a mess. I tried both pulling it off dry and soaking the material on the wall. Both were obnoxious, I opted for dry strip and then soaked the clay on the walls only because I didn't want pink drop cloths. 

I'm just thankful she put wallpaper back up, a nice Brunschwig et Fils.


----------



## paint_booger

LOTS of H2O!


----------



## Bushdude

Not to get too far off topic but I seem to have read about large new industrial buildings that are being built having, you guessed it, grass roofs!


----------



## FoilEffects

Man am I the only person that uses Downey and hot water? It has never failed me yet....:thumbup:


----------



## Bushdude

FoilEffects said:


> Man am I the only person that uses Downey and hot water? It has never failed me yet....:thumbup:


Are you referring to the actor?


----------



## paint_booger

Junior or Senior?


----------



## Paul_R

Hey there FoilEffects, I use the generic fabric softener made by Wally World. I have a nice lavender scent on my hands when I go home for the day. And hot water is soo fine. Almost like getting aroma therapy while on the job. 

Happy painting, and wall paper stripping. Paul.


----------

